# M'alegro/ M'en alegro molt que us caseu



## gvergara

Hola:

Amics i amigues, acabo de llegir l'oració següent _M'*en* alegro molt que us caseu_. Al voltant del pronom _en _emprat, voldria saber si...

1) ... el seu ús és obligatori.
2) ... us sona millor amb o sense aquest pronom.
3) ... en fer servir el pronom s'ha de posar una coma abans de l'oració subordinada ..._que us caseu.
_
Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzalo


----------



## Agró

L'ortografia correcta és _*me'n*_, i en aquest cas particular _*me n'alegro*_.

Hauria de ser així, doncs:
_*Me n'alegro molt, que us caseu.*_


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo diria que és obligatori. T'alegres d'alguna cosa. Si després especifiques el què, és perquè estava en forma pronominal.
M'alegro molt que us caseu -> Me n'alegro molt, que us caseu.
Li he donat el regal -> Li l'he donat, el regal.
No es pot dir "Li he donat, el regal". Amb el "en" passa el mateix.


----------



## gvergara

Doraemon- said:


> Jo diria que és obligatori. T'alegres d'alguna cosa. Si després especifiques el què, és perquè estava en forma pronominal.
> M'alegro molt que us caseu -> Me n'alegro molt, que us caseu.
> Li he donat el regal -> Li l'he donat, el regal.
> No es pot dir "Li he donat, el regal". Amb el "en" passa el mateix.


Per a mi, com a castellanoparlant xilè, el reforçament del pronom d'objecte directe és obligatori només quan l'objecte directe és posat abans del verb, i per tant no em surt naturalment emprar tant els pronoms indirecte o en com  el sintagma substituït dintre la mateixa oració. Vulls dir que en català cada vegada que emprem un pronom d'objecte s'ha d'esmentar el sintagma nominal que aquell substitueix? Gràcies per la ajuda,

Gonzalo


----------



## Doraemon-

Exactament. La no utilització dels pronoms EN i HI (que no existeixen en castellà) són un dels "castellanismes" típics. Com no existeixen, no s'han de substituir per un pronom. Però en "bon català" segueixen les mateixes normes que els altres pronoms febles. El mateix passa en francès.


----------



## gvergara

Doraemon- said:


> Exactament. La no utilització dels pronoms EN i HI (que no existeixen en castellà) són un dels "castellanismes" típics. Com no existeixen, no s'han de substituir per un pronom. Però en "bon català" segueixen les mateixes normes que els altres pronoms febles. El mateix passa en francès.


Però pel que em recordo, la utilització dels pronoms_ en_ i_ y_ en francès són només opcionalment acompanyats pels sintagmes substituïts. També poden ser reforçats, però això dependria únicament de les preferències de la persona que parla.
Vegem, si tu em preguntessis:

Doraemon-: "_Gonzalo, ja has enviat les flors a la teva nòvia? "_

Seria obligatori que jo respongués així?
Gonzalo_: "No, encara no _*les hi*_ he enviades, _*les flors a la meva nòvia.*_ No _*n'*_hi he trobat enlloc, *de flors*."_

Gràcies,

Gonzalo


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> Però pel que em recordo, la utilització dels pronoms_ en_ i_ y_ en francès són opcionalment acompanyats pels sintagmes substituït. També poden ser reforçats, però això dependria de les preferències de la persona que parla.
> Vegeu, si tu em preguntessis:
> 
> Doraemon-: "_Gonzalo, ja has enviat les flors a la teva nòvia? "_
> 
> Seria obligatori que jo respongués així? Gonzalo_:"No, encara no _*les hi*_ he enviades, _*les flors a la meva nòvia.*_ No _*n'*_hi he trobat enlloc, *de flors*."_





gvergara said:


> Gràcies,
> 
> Gonzalo



Be!

*Únicament com a informació complementaria: a l'estàndard valencià, que si que existeix i es reconegut com a tal, nosaltres utilitzem els pronoms amb l'ordre clàssic. Així puix diem: "No, encara no li les he enviades, les flors a la meua nòvia".*

*A) Universitat de València: a) *_



_* b)* Pronoms. Combinació

B) pàgina interessant. Cal prendre-la amb precaució, n'és la viquipèdia i no  n'és _excatedra, però allò interessant d'aquesta pàgina a més a més es pot "programar" , clicant a dalt a la dreta a cada apartat de "lingüística catalana", s'hi despleguen més apartats: _*Pronom feble - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure*
_
*pronoms febles valencià - Buscar con Google*_


_*gvergara dixit:*_
_*.../...*_
_*Doraemon-: "Gonzalo, ja has enviat les flors a la teva nòvia? " (aquesta frase em "xirria" un poc: Gonzalo (Gonçal), ja li has enviat les flors a la teva nòvia?)*_
_*Seria obligatori que jo respongués així? Gonzalo:"No, encara no les hi he enviades, les flors a la meva nòvia. No n'*hi( ??, si ja dius enlloc) *he trobat enlloc, de flors."*_

_*Aquesta darrera acotació (.../..., de flors) la faig perquè els valencians no solem usar-la ; no sé si perquè al nostre estàndard no s'utilitzava o perquè l'hem perduda.*_

_*Ens faltaria les aportacions d'un baleàric (Xiscomx  ??), però trobe que a les Illes segueixen  el mateix sistema que al Principat.*_

_*Xe! Quin rotllo... Fins "un'  altra"

Salutacions*_


----------



## gvergara

De


Elxenc said:


> Be!
> 
> *Únicament com a informació complementaria: a l'estàndard valencià, que si que existeix i es reconegut com a tal, nosaltres utilitzem els pronoms amb l'ordre clàssic. Així puix diem: "No, encara no li les he enviades, les flors a la meua nòvia".*
> 
> *A) Universitat de València: a) *_
> 
> 
> 
> _* b)* Pronoms. Combinació
> 
> B) pàgina interessant. Cal prendre-la amb precaució, n'és la viquipèdia i no  n'és _excatedra, però allò interessant d'aquesta pàgina a més a més es pot "programar" , clicant a dalt a la dreta a cada apartat de "lingüística catalana", s'hi despleguen més apartats: _*Pronom feble - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure*
> _
> *pronoms febles valencià - Buscar con Google*_
> 
> 
> _*gvergara dixit:*_
> _*.../...*_
> _*Doraemon-: "Gonzalo, ja has enviat les flors a la teva nòvia? " (aquesta frase em "xirria" un poc: Gonzalo (Gonçal), ja li has enviat les flors a la teva nòvia?)*_
> _*Seria obligatori que jo respongués així? Gonzalo:"No, encara no les hi he enviades, les flors a la meva nòvia. No n'*hi( ??, si ja dius enlloc) *he trobat enlloc, de flors."*_
> 
> _*Aquesta darrera acotació (.../..., de flors) la faig perquè els valencians no solem usar-la ; no sé si perquè al nostre estàndard no s'utilitzava o perquè l'hem perduda.*_
> 
> _*Ens faltaria les aportacions d'un baleàric (Xiscomx  ??), però trobe que a les Illes segueixen  el mateix sistema que al Principat.*_
> 
> _*Xe! Quin rotllo... Fins "un'  altra"
> 
> Salutacions*_


De vegades, quan començo a pensar que comprenc més o menys bé el català, apareixen aquests rotllos que tornen a fer-me posar les peus damunt la terra .
Bé, m'afanyaré a crear més rotllos... Tornant a les flors que no he enviat, deixeu-me comprendre aquestes oracions... Són correctes...?
A) _*Enlloc* no n'*hi* ha, de flors_.
Pel que sé el pronom hi és justificat perquè l'adverbial de lloc s'ha traslladat a principi de l'oració.
B) _No n'*hi* ha *enlloc*_, de flors.
No comprenc per què s'ha de reforçar OBLIGATÒRIAMENT l'adverbial enlloc amb el pronom.
C) _No* n'*ha enlloc, de flors._
Aquesta oració és incorrecta de debò per falta de reforçament?


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> De
> 
> De vegades, quan començo a pensar que comprenc més o menys bé el català, apareixen aquests rotllos que tornen a fer-me posar les peus damunt la terra .
> Bé, m'afanyaré a crear més rotllos... Tornant a les flors que no he enviat, deixeu-me comprendre aquestes oracions... Són correctes...?
> A) _*Enlloc* no n'*hi* ha, de flors_. Correcta (per a mi). _"En ninguna parte hay (flores_)" . Se sobreentén però el castellà es queda "coix"
> Pel que sé el pronom hi és justifica perquè l'adverbial de lloc s'ha traslladat a principi de l'oració.  No, perquè es tracta del verb impersonal haver-hi
> B) _No n'*hi* ha *enlloc*_, de flors. ("_No hay (flores) en ningún sitio_") en/n' =flors; hi ha = hay. És la mateixa que abans amb diferent ordre, no?
> No comprenc per què s'ha de reforçar l'adverbial enlloc amb el pronom.
> C) _No* n'*ha enlloc, de flors. Ho és, d'incorrecta, no perquè estiga sense reforçar ??, sinó que és Incorrecta perquè li manca una part del verb haver-hi, inexistent al castellà, però present a d'altres romànics El verb impersonal defectiu és haver-hi=, 3ª persona singular "hi ha"; castellà hay (forma que ha fossilitzat i aglutinat l'adverbi llatí "y"  (ha-y);català hi ha (migjorn valencià "ha hi" (curiositat)); francès il y a, italià c'e' /ci  _
> Aquesta oració és incorrecta de debò per falta de reforçament?



Bon vespre:
Tranquil nano. Tens més coneixements gramaticals que no jo, per exemple, i l'escriptura... immillorable. Hi ha certes peculiaritats a cada llengua que deuen, quasi, memoritzar-se perquè si, d'altres confonen, 

No sé si hauré "embolicat la troca"
Aguarda a vore que et diuen els companys.

Bona nit


----------



## Xiscomx

Batua amb el món sagrat! Què passa ara!? És que no dexau descansar a ningú, coi!
Disculpau-me, és que sempre m’aixec amb un humor molt enrevessat. Disculpau-me un altre pic.

Bé, anem per feina. En *Gonzalo* demana i jo li contest:


gvergara said:


> _M'*en *alegro molt que us caseu_. Al voltant del pronom *en *emprat, voldria saber si...
> 
> 1) ... el seu ús és obligatori. _[A Mallorca sí, i ho deim així com ja ho ha dit N’*Agró* i confirma En *Doraemon*:_ *Me n’alegr molt de que vos caseu* _o també podem dir_ *Me n’alegr molt que vos caseu*_, tot dos sense coma]._
> 2) ... us sona millor amb o sense aquest pronom. _[Per aquí sona millor amb so pronom]._
> 3) ... en fer servir el pronom s'ha de posar una coma abans de l'oració subordinada ..._que us caseu. [Mai hi aficaríem una coma]._


Ara pertoca a N’*Elxenc*, es despertadorot d’aquest fòrum:


Elxenc said:


> *Ens faltaria les aportacions d'un baleàric (Xiscomx  ??), però trobe que a les Illes segueixen  el mateix sistema que al Principat.*
> Doraemon-: "_Gonzalo, ja has enviat les flors a la teva nòvia?"_
> Seria obligatori que jo respongués així?
> Gonzalo_: "No, encara no *les hi *he enviades, *les flors a la meva nòvia. *No *n'*hi he trobat enlloc, *de flors*"_


Per aquí ho endressaríem així:

*— Gonzalo, ja li has enviat ses flors a sa teva atlota?*

Resposta 1: _—No encara._
Resposta 2: _—No, encara no he enviat ses flors a sa meva atlota. No he trobat flors per enlloc__._
Resposta 3: _—No, encara no__ les he enviades a ses flors a sa meva atlotona. No n'he trobades a cap lloc de flors._
Resposta 4: _—No, encara no__ les hi he enviades a ses flors a sa meva atloteta. No n'hi he trobades a cap part de flors._
Resposta 5: _—No, encara no__ les hi he enviades a ses flors a sa meva al·lota. No n'he pogut trobar de flors a cap indret._

Hala, idò! Ara me n’en vaig a acabar de fer sa cap becadeta. Salut.


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo diria "Encara no li les he enviat", però clar, jo soc valencià, encara que estigui "catalanitzat".
Però "encara no les hi he enviades" també podria acceptar-se.
Tens una explicació aquí:
Pronom feble - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure

Però si és singular [l'objecte indirecte LI] i ja apareix algun dels pronoms _el_, _la_, _els_, _les_, llavors se substitueix per _hi_ i canvia de posició passant al darrere: _l'hi farem demà_, _la hi farem demà_, _els hi farem demà_, _les hi farem demà_, excepte en valencià.

En valencià, les combinacions de _li_ + _el_/_la_/_els_/_les_ es conserven i el _li_ es manté al davant: _li'l farem demà_, _li la farem demà_, _li'ls farem demà_, _li les farem demà_.

D'altra banda, en *català central*, són habituals en el llenguatge parlat algunes simplificacions de les combinacions de complement indirecte i complement directe, però que *no* són acceptades per la normativa de la llengua escrita (excepte el cas de _n'hi_ que està tolerat en segons quins registres escrits) (marquem amb * les formes no-normatives):

_li_ + _la_ passa a *_l'hi_ [li], en comptes de la forma normativa _la hi_;
_li_ + _les_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _les hi_;
_li_ + _ho_ passa simplement a *_l'hi_ [li] en comptes de la forma normativa _li ho_;
_li_ + _en_ passa a *_n'hi_ [ni] en comptes de la forma normativa _li'n_;
_els_ + _el_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els el_;
_els_ + _la_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els la_;
_els_ + _els_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els els_;
_els_ + _les_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els les_;
_els_ + _ho_ passa a *_els hi_ [əlzi] en comptes de la forma normativa _els ho_;
_els_ + _en_ passa a *_n'hi_ [ni] en comptes de la forma normativa _els en_;


----------

